# Echohawk's Collector's Guides Index



## crazy_monkey1956

[h=2]Editions[/h]


Miscellaneous D&D - includes OD&D and other odds and ends; for BECMI, see Mystara in the settings section
1st Edition
2nd Edition
3rd Edition - includes 3.5
4th Edition
D&D Next
PDF Collector's Guide
 
[h=2]Settings[/h]


Al-Qadim
Birthright
Blackmoor
Dark Sun
Dragonlance
Eberron
Forgotten Realms
Greyhawk
Kingdoms of Kalamar
Lankhmar
Mystara - includes all BECMI products
Oriental Adventures
Planescape
Ravenloft
Spelljammer
 
Echohawk did all the work; I'm just the messenger.


----------



## Scrivener of Doom

It seems I cannot give you XP again, crazy_monkey1956, but I will say thank you to you and also to Echohawk again (and again).


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Updated to include D&D Next Collector's Guide.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Quick note: The links didn't survive the transition.  Morrus mentions here that he'll be fixing them when he gets a few moments to spare.


----------



## Morrus

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Quick note: The links didn't survive the transition.  Morrus mentions here that he'll be fixing them when he gets a few moments to spare.



I fixed them there.  Not here! I'll let you do that!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

Ah.  Well, then, I best get to it.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

And done.  Let me know if any of the links aren't working.


----------



## GordyK

Very nice! Thank you for your work.


----------



## Echohawk

I've moved all of the Collector's Guide across to the ENWorld wiki, where I hope they will be slightly easier to maintain (well specifically the large ones will, since I no longer have to chop them into multiple posts). I've put links to the relevant wiki pages on the old threads, so the above links will still get you there in two clicks.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I'll go through and change all the links sometime in the next few days so you'll only need one click.


----------



## Echohawk

Sorry for making you update all the links twice in one month! The rebuild of ENWorld just seemed like a good opportunity to move the Guides over to the wiki. Morrus has also pointed out that I can do some fancier formatting on the wiki, which I'll investigate in due course.


----------



## Echohawk

I've updated the 4th Edition and D&D Next Collector's Guides to take advantage of the formatting offered by the wiki. The 4th Edition Guide was rearranged a bit in the process. I hope the updated format makes for slightly easier browsing.

Also new is a section in the 4th Edition Collector's Guide covering international releases of 4th Edition products. In the process of adding that, I stumbled onto the Chinese Collector's Edition set: 龙与地下城典藏版, which I would buy right now if I stood even the remotest chance of successfully navigating Amazon.cn's check-out system...

I'm pretty sure I didn't find all of the international 4th Edition releases. If you know of any other translations, or spot any missing books, please let me know.


----------



## Morrus

Echohawk said:


> I've updated the 4th Edition and D&D Next Collector's Guides to take advantage of the formatting offered by the wiki. The 4th Edition Guide was rearranged a bit in the process. I hope the updated format makes for slightly easier browsing.




Oooh.  Now those look GOOD!


----------



## Scrivener of Doom

Again, thanks so much for all the work you put into these posts, Echohawk, and then for sharing them with the rest of us.


----------



## Morrus

These guides (plus my own attempt at a _Pathfinder_ one, which pales in comparison to Echohawk's hard work) can now be accessed directly via the REFERENCE dropdown menu in the main navbar at the top of every page.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

It occurs to me that since the Collector's Guides are now in that handy Reference tab up top that this thread could probably be unstickied.


----------



## nijineko

i do not see the official content from athas, birthright, planescape, spelljammer, ravenloft, or mystara, on the 3.5 list. 

was there a particular reason for skipping these sources?


----------



## Echohawk

nijineko said:


> i do not see the official content from athas, birthright, planescape, spelljammer, ravenloft, or mystara, on the 3.5 list.
> 
> was there a particular reason for skipping these sources?



Which sources in particular are those?


----------



## nijineko

starting simple, for example, the athas.org dark sun books. athas is the licensed source of 3.x dark sun materials as per WotC, which license has never been rescinded. 

birthright, spelljammer, and planescape all have similarly licensed sites and pdf releases. 

the mystara site has declined to produce anything new for certain reasons. 

the ravenloft site was official until the license was sold and some sourcebooks produced by SSS, but may still be worth listing due to the period of being the official source, having produced product during that period, and it being still available for download. 

i believe there was also a dragonlance site, but since WotC released their own product, their specific license is likely no longer valid. 

i can provide the other sites upon request.


----------



## Echohawk

All of the content you've mentioned there is already included in the various Collector's Guides in some form or another.


----------



## nijineko

oh, my apologies, i'll just have to go reread it then. i must have missed it.


----------



## Echohawk

nijineko said:


> oh, my apologies, i'll just have to go reread it then. i must have missed it.



No problem at all. The licensed fan sites have/had a mixture of 2nd Edition and 3rd Edition material, but because they were for specific settings, that content is listed in the individual setting guides, rather than the 2nd Edition/3rd Edition guides. I limited (mostly) the 2nd Edition/3rd Edition guides to generic content, otherwise they'd have been much, much larger. Where the fan sites released stand alone PDFs, I listed each of the publications, otherwise I just included a link to the site itself.


----------



## JamJarST

Just wanted to post a quick thank you. I have started collecting the D&D material I used to have when I was younger and these guides have been a great resource.


----------



## tomjscott

Very nice.


----------



## stivie

these collectors guides stopped working? am i missing something? 
they were extremely useful


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

They are in the wiki now.  The forum threads are still around, but just link to the wiki.  (This thread really ought to be unpinned.)


----------



## prosfilaes

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> They are in the wiki now.  The forum threads are still around, but just link to the wiki.  (This thread really ought to be unpinned.)




They don't link into any working wiki for me; I just get 

"Corrupted Content Error

The site at http://www.enworld.org/forum/showwiki.php?title=Spelljammer Collectors Guide has experienced a network protocol violation that cannot be repaired."

with Firefox version 59.


----------



## grodog

The Greyhawk Guide is here now:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?332812-Greyhawk-Collector-s-Guide

I'm not sure if you can get to the other guides from there, but I do know that Echohawk still answers Qs in each guide's original thread, too (it may just take a little while to notice a post there).  

Allan.


----------

